
Trump admin to extend and expand immigration restrictions - aditya
https://www.washingtonpost.com/immigration/trump-immigration-workers-coronavirus/2020/06/22/3b969e88-b489-11ea-9b0f-c797548c1154_story.html
======
runeb
The pandemic is also used as a reason to stop consular services around the
world, in effect stopping any new visa applications even for non-immigrant
visas not mentioned in this article.

------
erikig
The freeze is pretty wide ranging and will apply to:

\- H1-B - Specialty occupations

\- H4 - Immediate family members of the H-1B visa holders

\- L - Intracompany transferees from oversees

\- J - Work-and study-based exchange

\- H2-B - Temporary non-agricultural workers

------
Archit3ch
How likely is this to continue applying beyond the year's end?

~~~
copperx
If Trump is reelected, it's a certainty.

~~~
1121redblackgo
yikes

